# Flyer drucken wo?



## Meccan (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo ich wollt mal Fragen wo ihr eure DIN A6 Flyer Druckt

 Ich brauch DIN A6 flyer vorder und hinterseite bedruck in CMYK Farbe
 und das auf einen 200 bis 300 g/m² Papier. Insgesamt sind es dann 5000 Flyer

 Ich hab die letzten male den Druck zu http://www.flyerheaven.de gegeben aber die haben 
 eben kein große auswahl von Papierstärken!!

 Danke schonmal im Voraus für eure Antwort


 MFG Carl


----------



## Wolli_3D (28. Juni 2005)

Versuche es mal bei:

http://www.megaflyer.de/

 Habe ich schon selbst ein paar mal genutzt. Super Qualität und super Preise!

 Viele Grüße 
 Thomas Wollenburg


----------



## Meccan (28. Juni 2005)

hmm ist dann rund 30€ teurer als bei flyerheaven.de


----------



## Wolli_3D (28. Juni 2005)

Hey Meccan,

 Willst Du nun gutes Papier und nen astreinen Service?

 Ich finde die 30 € mehr lohnen sich. Wie gesagt, ich habe nur gutes zu berichten, ist aber nur meine bescheidene Meinung. Das günstigste ist nicht immer gleich das Beste, oder?

 Gruß

 Thomas Wollenburg


----------



## Meccan (28. Juni 2005)

ja klar aber hab auch sehr gute erfahrungen mit flyerheaven gemacht 

 und 30€ sind 30€

 MFG Carl


----------



## schutzgeist (28. Juni 2005)

Die scheinen auch ne recht große Auswahl zu haben:
http://www.flyerpilot.de/

Soweit ich weiß hat mein Freund bei denen auch schon Fyler drucken lassen und war zufrieden.


----------



## Wolli_3D (28. Juni 2005)

Hey Meccan,


 also da hast Du natürlich recht. Ich weiß natürlich nicht, inwiefern sich das Papier von beiden Anbietern unterscheidet, doch ist Dein Vorhaben Flyer mit 300er Papier zu drucken eine ziemlich gute Idee. Nichts ist uneffektiver als ein Flyer aus billigem Papier, den zerknüllt man gleich. 

 Also denke ich, daß Du nochmal genau zwischen den Anbietern vergleichen solltest: Denn mit hochwertigerem Papier bleibt so mancher Flyer eher bei der Zielgruppe "kleben", wenn dann noch der Inhalt stimmt---> Ziel erreicht.

 Gruß

 Thomas Wollenburg


----------



## Meccan (28. Juni 2005)

also das mit den Preis ist halt so, weil wir eben von Sponsorengeldern  Leben müssen
  und da es schon ziemlisch schwierig ist Sponsoren anzuwerben zählt bei uns jeder €.

  Ich werd mich mal schlau machen ob megaflyer ein Probepacket hat, bei den
  man die Qualität usw testen kann!!

 Und am inhalt bin ich am Üben bin da noch ganz frisch in diesen BEREICH

  Danke nochmal..


  MFG Carl


----------



## thecamillo (28. Juni 2005)

Also wir bei uns achten sehr auf Preise und daher drucken wir gerne über http://www.polycopy.de 

Das Angebot bei polycopy ist durchaus breit gefächert, die Mitarbeiter sind stehts freundlich und die Lieferzeit punktgenau!

Die Jungs und Mädels kann ich sehr empfehlen!

cu thecamillo


----------



## Meccan (28. Juni 2005)

wo kann man denn da Flyer drucken lassen



MFG Carl


----------



## thecamillo (28. Juni 2005)

oder hier:

http://www.flyerheaven.de 
z. B. 135g-Offset-Flyer: 5000 Flyer A7, 4/4c, 52,08 EUR inkl. Mwst.

bei Polycopy musst du eben anrufen!

cu thecamillo


----------



## Meccan (28. Juni 2005)

ja bei Flyerheaven bin ich ja schon.....
 Und mit sooo mießen Papier will ich nicht rumlaufe..

 Kannst ja mal von Anfang den Thread lesen

 MFG Carl


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

Es wundert mich ja, dass noch keiner flyerwire.de ins Gespräch brachte,
denn das ist für mich die erste Anlaufstelle für solche Anfragen..
(auch in entsprechenden Papierqualitäten und -auswahlen)

=> http://www.flyerwire.de
=> http://www.flyerwire.de/publish/Flyer_300_.aspx?ActiveID=1662


----------



## Meccan (28. Juni 2005)

ich glaube ich werde die mal testen der preis ist da ja fast gleich 
 wie bei flyerheaven.de


 DANKEEE Markus


 MFG Carl


----------



## Ellie (28. Juni 2005)

Geiz ist Geil...

wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit den Discountdruckern. Bieten die echten Offset oder nur Digitaldruck?

Ich habe neulich eine vistaprint-Visitenkarte in der Hand gehabt und die haute mich nicht vom Hocker.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## fabr (29. Juni 2005)

Hi,

Ich habe gute Erfahrung mit http://www.printerwahnsinn.com gemacht.

HTH

fabr


----------



## Meccan (29. Juni 2005)

wie sieht es aus mit 

www.flyer24.de
oder www.plakat24.de

Hat jemand mit den schon Erfahrungen gemacht?


MFG CARL


----------



## hansen1 (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo erstmal, Gemeinde!   

Ich war neulich auf der Suche nach einer günstigen Offsetdruckerei für einen Plakatdruck und bin dabei auf so eine Art "Ausschreibungsbörse" für Druckdienstleistungen aller Art gestoßen:

http://www.printjobsonline.de

Dort kann man kostenlos sein Druckvorhaben vorstelln (@meccan: gewünschte Papiersorte kannst du u.a. mit angeben) und erhält dann Angebote von verschiedenen Druckereien drauf.


----------



## nessy123 (21. Juli 2005)

Bei http://www.flyer24.de zahlst du bei 300 g/qm-Papier 125 €. Qualtität ist dort immer super. Alles nur hohles Gequake, von wegen Discountdrucker können keine Qualität liefern.


----------



## Meccan (22. Juli 2005)

Bei flyer24.de musst du dann aber auch dafür 7 Werktage warten


 MFG Carl


----------



## Carlos G (28. Juli 2005)

Also wir drucken alles bei http://www.extraflyer.de 

Sehr netter email Kontakt und gute qualität.
Das ist glaube ich heute sehr wichtig, denn heute alles nur über den Preis zu definieren, nun ja.... da ist wohl dann irgendwann einmal schluss.
Die befinden sich mit den Preisen im unteren Mittelfeld.
Wir drucken dort weil die eine Selbstabholung anbieten, das ist für uns, da wir auch aus der gegend sind, nochmals billiger.


----------



## Meccan (29. Juli 2005)

ui ich hab gerade geschaut die liegen ja ehr im OBEREN PREIS
 Segment (270 € für 5000 Flyer mit 300g Papierstärke) ist fast doppelso
 teuer wie bei flyerheaven!!

 MFG Carl


----------



## Carlos G (29. Juli 2005)

Ja man kann da sehr oft schwer vergleichen, da oft jeder unterschiedliche grammaturen aufweisen....in dem fall stimmts wohl.

wir machen da immer 5000 A6 250g Flyer und die liegen bei 88,16 Euro....

Hier mal ein anderes Produkt DIN A3, 4/0c:

500 Stk. 100g glänzend Plakat DHL € 145,00 bei http://www.extraflyer.de
500 Stk. Plakat 135 g/qm mit UPS € 301,37 bei http://www.flyerheaven.de 


hmmmm


----------



## megaflyer (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo,



			
				Ellie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit den Discountdruckern. Bieten die echten Offset oder nur Digitaldruck?



bei uns werden alle Standard-Drucksachen im konventionellen Offsetdruck produziert, Digitaldruckangebote sind extra gekennzeichnet. Die Qualität der Digitaldrucksachen ist aber trotzdem sehr gut, wir arbeiten mit Xerox-Druckmaschinen (2400 dpi).

Grüße aus Bremen,
Karsten Erdfelder


----------



## Meccan (29. Juli 2005)

Carlos G hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja man kann da sehr oft schwer vergleichen, da oft jeder unterschiedliche grammaturen aufweisen....in dem fall stimmts wohl.
> 
> wir machen da immer 5000 A6 250g Flyer und die liegen bei 88,16 Euro....
> 
> ...


 

ja stimmt! ich denke jede Druckerei hat seine angebote und wiederum auch wieder nicht!!

Ich denke wenn das Preisleistungs Verhältnis stimmt sollte jeder für sich selber entscheiden wo er sich am besten aufgehoben fühlt!


MFG Carl


----------



## zeroneuf (12. August 2005)

Hallo, versuchs doch mal bei http://www.eyesee.de 

Gruss 09


----------

